# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  The depth to bury gas pipe for residential

## gamesover

Is there any specific rule of depth to bury gas pipe for residential? A plumber told me it is okay as long as a layer of concrete above gas pipe. But another architecture said it should be half meter at least underground. I am just curious who is right?

----------


## justonething

> Is there any specific rule of depth to bury gas pipe for residential? A plumber told me it is okay as long as a layer of concrete above gas pipe. But another architecture said it should be half meter at least underground. I am just curious who is right?

  We used to specify 600mm below ground with continuous yellow warning tape at 300 below ground. A layer of concrete without identification isn't much good, it such encourages the person to use a jack hammer.

----------


## gamesover

> We used to specify 600mm below ground with continuous yellow warning tape at 300 below ground. A layer of concrete without identification isn't much good, it such encourages the person to use a jack hammer.

  Please correct me if I misunderstand you. 
There should be two layer for the location of gas pipe. 
One yellow warning tape is at 300MM below ground. the actual gas pipe should be 600MM below ground. So the driller/jack hammer will touch the yellow warning tape first if the location is exact gas pipe place. 
Is it for recommended only or forced to be compliant with? 
Do you think this rule is similar to Adelaide? 
Today, a technician mistakenly drilled to the gas pipe location. Should be around 200 or 300 below the surface. I am not happy with that but the service company said it is not their fault since a legal place of gas pipe should be 500MM below surface. I really don't know who to pay the repair bill.

----------


## China

5 years ago the regs in SA, 600mm below ground unless covered by 100mm concrete, I do not know if the regs have changed.
How long has the pipe been there, many changes to the landscape may have occured since it was originaly put in place, the contractor's insurance should cover this.

----------


## METRIX

AS 5601-2004 4.10.14 Depth of cover of pipe in the ground states. 
Consumer Piping in the ground shall have a sufficient depth or be covered in such a way as to protect the pipe from pysical damage, in relation to Table 4.5 
Table 4.5 Minimum depth 
Metallic Pipe 300mm
Non Metallic or composite 450mm

----------


## gamesover

> AS 5601-2004 4.10.14 Depth of cover of pipe in the ground states. 
> Consumer Piping in the ground shall have a sufficient depth or be covered in such a way as to protect the pipe from pysical damage, in relation to Table 4.5 
> Table 4.5 Minimum depth 
> Metallic Pipe 300mm
> Non Metallic or composite 450mm

  Thanks for your info. 
My old gas pipe is metallic pipe, covered by 200-300MM concrete layer below ground. But surface is no obvious indication or marker (at least I did not find). 
Now a plumber rerouted the underground gas pipe to above ground, along with the wall. Is it okay? I mean is it legal to comply with Adelaide's building code/rule?

----------


## METRIX

AS 4.10.12 States the pipe cannot be layed on the ground and shall be at least 50mm clear of the finished ground level.
There should not be a problem if he has put it on the wall, but if your concerned speak to your local authorities in Adelaide regarding requirements.

----------

